# Mapped Drives Randomly Disconnected



## Legion1987 (Apr 17, 2008)

There are 3 servers on this network. One server is a domain controller (server 2003) and the other two are just being used as file servers (one is server2003 and other is server2000). 

The problem I am having is that clients will get disconnected from certain mapped drives randomly. It happens about 2-4 times a day usually. The drives they are getting disconnected from are on the two file servers, they are always able to connect to the domain controller.

I've tried pinging to the file servers, I get replies every time. If I try to connect using a UNC path like \\server2 it will ask for a username and password. If I enter their domain username and correct password it will not go through. If I log off their profile, then log right back in, I am able to connect to all drives again. I'm at a loss on what could be causing the problem. 

Thanks in advance for your help


----------



## renegade X (May 11, 2008)

There are a few causes for this. Check with the user for a timeframe of when the drives get wiped out, then paste some event logs (server and client) here.


----------



## djaburg (May 15, 2008)

One thing to take a look at is licensing. If your file servers only have (for example) 5 license and 10 users are trying to use it, they will have issues getting to the shares.


----------



## Legion1987 (Apr 17, 2008)

I can check how many licenses they have, I'm not sure on that. Wouldn't there be errors on the server about this though?

I don't have access to one of their clients to post their event logs at the moment. I have a remote connection to the servers though. I guess I'm not sure how to properly post event logs. I just copied them to my PC and took screenshots. This problem usually happens about 2-4 times a day. What you see in the event viewer screenshots I have taken shows the past couple of days.


----------



## djaburg (May 15, 2008)

If you look at the username on the application log errors, the username doesn't resolve the netbios name. Do you have the other servers as member servers on the domain? The other thing to look at is whether there are any firewalls in place that could be butting heads here.


----------



## Legion1987 (Apr 17, 2008)

The event logs I posted arent from the domain controller. They are on one of the file servers people are having trouble connecting to. The domain controller doesnt have any errors or warnings for about a month. 

There are no firewalls enabled on any of the servers. The file server I posted the event logs from is on the current domain. The other file server (the windows 2000 server) is a server we are trying to phase out, but there are a few applications we need to use on it for a little while. It is not on the current domain.

I would think if being on the same domain was the problem, users would still be able to access the other file server. Sorry if I'm not clear on this, if I'm not let me know.

Thanks


----------



## djaburg (May 15, 2008)

"The event logs I posted arent from the domain controller. They are on one of the file servers people are having trouble connecting to. The domain controller doesnt have any errors or warnings for about a month."

Is that server joined to the domain correctly? It seems as if it's losing connectivity with the domain or is not properly joined to it. I'm sure you're aware that it needs to be joined to the domain just like a workstation in order for the domain credentials to propagate correctly. The reason I pointed to the event viewer entry was that the actual username was NOT being displayed, as if it wasn't getting it from the domain.


----------



## Legion1987 (Apr 17, 2008)

It appears to be joined properly. I will try taking it off the domain and putting it back on and we can see if the problems go away.

Thanks again for the help


----------



## djaburg (May 15, 2008)

Ever get this one sorted out?


----------



## DCR (May 20, 2008)

We have seen this issue before and made some registry adjustments to correct this issue. Here is the KB on that.

http://support.microsoft.com/kb/297684

___________________
Dallas Computer Repair


----------



## Legion1987 (Apr 17, 2008)

DCR said:


> We have seen this issue before and made some registry adjustments to correct this issue. Here is the KB on that.
> 
> http://support.microsoft.com/kb/297684
> 
> ...



The symptoms don't seem to resemble whats in that article. It seems as though this is a permissions problem. The file server is rejecting clients from connecting to it until the client logs out then back in to the domain.

I took the file server off the domain, restarted, put it back on, restarted again. There were no errors, but we are still having the same problems.

Thanks for all the help so far


----------



## renegade X (May 11, 2008)

It is right there in the logs.....dnsapi. If you have multiple NICs you might have to swap around to determine which interface is causing this drop. From there, I dont know what it could be, possibly a driver?


----------



## renegade X (May 11, 2008)

Actually, those are not errors so depending on what the Information logs show you, this may not be the issue. What are in thos dnsapi logs?

I also noticed in the security log that there are SIDs for usernames. Whats up with that? Is your global catalog on a different subnet?


----------



## AGD (Jun 6, 2008)

Set it up like this in your batch file/login script for your users:

net use S: \\yourservername\shared drive /PERSISTENT:YES

This will keep the drive from disconnecting if there is an interruption between your server and your users. This will also keep the drives from disconnecting if the CALs are maxed out. However, once the CALs are maxed out any additional users that connect will get a "not accessible" error.

Thank you for your time,
Garrett


----------

